# At the beach!



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

First time for her. A little on and off leash. No other dogs in sight, just a few lobster shells she ran off with :doggy:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

That 3rd pic is almost perfect pull form


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> That 3rd pic is almost perfect pull form


I'm hoping she'll be up for some pulling (recreational) come 6 months from now :cheers: She has some pretty strong drive as is though


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

How old is she? Very light weight would be fine (just to get you both accustom). Then once she hits 18 months she could actually work. I would train according to formal rules just in case she does good. Dont count her out for competition. If she excells it would be a shame to not allow her to compete. 

Once you start pull training you're gonna want to ditch the walking harness though. It could be very confusing to her that she cant pull in the walking harness but is supposed to in the wp harness.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> How old is she? Very light weight would be fine (just to get you both accustom). Then once she hits 18 months she could actually work. I would train according to formal rules just in case she does good. Dont count her out for competition. If she excells it would be a shame to not allow her to compete.
> 
> Once you start pull training you're gonna want to ditch the walking harness though. It could be very confusing to her that she cant pull in the walking harness but is supposed to in the wp harness.


She's 12 months old now. 48lbs. Ya this thin leather/nylon harness was an old hand me down and it's usually only used for light walks etc.

As for competitively, I'm afraid of just that haha...her excelling


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Stephan. She is a good looking dog. She reminds me of Pookies blue dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You take great pictures! Ahhhhh I need to live near a nice beach....though my dogs are kind of pansies when it comes to water...lol Looks like she enjoyed herself!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Katey said:


> Thanks for sharing Stephan. She is a good looking dog. She reminds me of Pookies blue dog.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She does! When I first saw a photo of Bear I asked Pookie about his Dam & Sire. We both live in Arizona and he looks awfully similar to Luna.



::::COACH:::: said:


> You take great pictures! Ahhhhh I need to live near a nice beach....though my dogs are kind of pansies when it comes to water...lol Looks like she enjoyed herself!


Thanks Coach...it's all that 13mp camera on the S4 :doggy:

Here's a few more...not that great but you get the ocean vibe I hope :thumbsup:up:

I have a video too I will try and post up a bit later.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Fun! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Fun! Thanks for sharing


:cheers:upruns:

Diggin' the new sig btw...looking forward to watching Lucius grow!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Good to see this girl hit some Cali beach water! She's in fantastic shape man, keep up the good work!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> Good to see this girl hit some Cali beach water! She's in fantastic shape man, keep up the good work!


Thanks Matt! She was trucking through that sand and tide, huge grin on her face from ear to ear :doggy:

I'm gonna try and keep her at her current weight of 45-50lbs. She could EASILY walk around at 60-75lbs though. I'm assuming she will be getting a little bit wider in the chest area possibly over the next year.

How much does King weigh now? How many cups a day are you currently feeding? I'm at 2-1/2 to 3 cups a day. Only 2 cups on the days where she isn't going to be very active.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Thanks Matt! She was trucking through that sand and tide, huge grin on her face from ear to ear :doggy:
> 
> I'm gonna try and keep her at her current weight of 45-50lbs. She could EASILY walk around at 60-75lbs though. I'm assuming she will be getting a little bit wider in the chest area possibly over the next year.
> 
> How much does King weigh now? How many cups a day are you currently feeding? I'm at 2-1/2 to 3 cups a day. Only 2 cups on the days where she isn't going to be very active.


King's last "happy" vet visit 2 weeks ago he tipped the scale at 56.7lbs. I honestly have not modified his feed amount for the last 2-3 months lol, he's still at 2 cups total daily administered through 3 feedings---regardless of active/rest days. Only supplemented by salmon oil in the morning, raw local honey in the afternoon, and virgin pressed coconut oil at night. Still roughly 10-12 miles/weekly in handwalking with flirtpole and fetch mostly everyday. Winter it rains sporadically where I live so the handwalks will probably be less frequent for the season. I finally got into touch with the owner of his only littermate brother, and that pup's at 55lbs but stands shorter and slightly wider(built more like their mother Gaia) than King.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Looked like a good time.. Cute pictures, she's adorable.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Stephan said:


> :cheers:upruns:
> 
> Diggin' the new sig btw...looking forward to watching Lucius grow!


Thanks  and yeah he is sure beefing up these days. His head is bigger than Pyra's now and he is strong! And so far the best APBT I've ever had. He is probably around 35lbs I'm thinking and gets 3 cups of Acana a day but he is so active! Now that I am probably going to tone down the walks and outside exercise since its freezing here I'm hoping he can go back to 2 cups. Not sure why, but my dogs have ridiculously high metabolism. Everyone else i know that has dogs that are a similar weight and feed this kibble are at around 2 cups. Pyra is also at 3 now but for a while there she was doing 4 cups which is a lot of this kibble brand for her weight and she still managed to look a little thin LOL!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> King's last "happy" vet visit 2 weeks ago he tipped the scale at 56.7lbs. I honestly have not modified his feed amount for the last 2-3 months lol, he's still at 2 cups total daily administered through 3 feedings---regardless of active/rest days. Only supplemented by salmon oil in the morning, raw local honey in the afternoon, and virgin pressed coconut oil at night. Still roughly 10-12 miles/weekly in handwalking with flirtpole and fetch mostly everyday. Winter it rains sporadically where I live so the handwalks will probably be less frequent for the season. I finally got into touch with the owner of his only littermate brother, and that pup's at 55lbs but stands shorter and slightly wider(built more like their mother Gaia) than King.


Ya that salmon oil, local honey and coconut oil sounds ideal! King sounds like he is definitely getting more of a daily/weekly workout than Luna :roll: Damn 50hr work weeks 

I've always wondered if trying supps like the ones you've listed would benefit her in any way given the high nutritional content of the Origen. Your thoughts?



Pink said:


> Looked like a good time.. Cute pictures, she's adorable.


Thanks Pink! We're all due for some pics of your pup :doggy:



::::COACH:::: said:


> Thanks  and yeah he is sure beefing up these days. His head is bigger than Pyra's now and he is strong! And so far the best APBT I've ever had. He is probably around 35lbs I'm thinking and gets 3 cups of Acana a day but he is so active! Now that I am probably going to tone down the walks and outside exercise since its freezing here I'm hoping he can go back to 2 cups. Not sure why, but my dogs have ridiculously high metabolism. Everyone else i know that has dogs that are a similar weight and feed this kibble are at around 2 cups. Pyra is also at 3 now but for a while there she was doing 4 cups which is a lot of this kibble brand for her weight and she still managed to look a little thin LOL!


Sounds like you have the opposite of a problem haha  A female with a fast metabolism? Her girlfriends must hate on her quite a bit huh? :hammer::roll:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

She sure is pretty! What ocean did you go to? Looks like she had a blast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Ya that salmon oil, local honey and coconut oil sounds ideal! King sounds like he is definitely getting more of a daily/weekly workout than Luna :roll: Damn 50hr work weeks
> 
> I've always wondered if trying supps like the ones you've listed would benefit her in any way given the high nutritional content of the Origen. Your thoughts?


Luckily I'm self employed, and my boss is King LOL. He will let me know when to get off my laptop answering emails and get him out of the house lol.

Being that all the supplements I give are all natural, they really couldn't hurt. The salmon oil I use mainly to keep his coat/skin top notch. The coconut oil is a really great source of medium chain triglycerides which I've used for as long as I've owned my own dogs as it's got anti-bacterial/viral/fungal properties in addition to being a great aid in digestion(helps expedite the process of kibble digestion) as well as gently elevating metabolism. The raw local honey I mainly use for added energy for his daily afternoon activities, whether it be walk/jog or flirt/fetch, but it also has various anti-bacterial/microbial properties & it's great for preventing allergies.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

ames said:


> She sure is pretty! What ocean did you go to? Looks like she had a blast. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks ames! We ended up doing a tad south near camp Pendleton (Marine Training Base)



STiLL WILL said:


> Luckily I'm self employed, and my boss is King LOL. He will let me know when to get off my laptop answering emails and get him out of the house lol.
> 
> Being that all the supplements I give are all natural, they really couldn't hurt. The salmon oil I use mainly to keep his coat/skin top notch. The coconut oil is a really great source of medium chain triglycerides which I've used for as long as I've owned my own dogs as it's got anti-bacterial/viral/fungal properties in addition to being a great aid in digestion(helps expedite the process of kibble digestion) as well as gently elevating metabolism. The raw local honey I mainly use for added energy for his daily afternoon activities, whether it be walk/jog or flirt/fetch, but it also has various anti-bacterial/microbial properties & it's great for preventing allergies.


Nice! :cheers: How, and how much do you administer each time? I only feed twice daily so maybe something like I.e. 1 Tbs coconut oil mixed into kibble for morning and 1 Tbs salmon oil mixed into kibble for the night meal? Every day?

Is it ok to buy just any old grocery brand salmon oil or coconut oil?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I put about a tbsp of coconut oil in their kibble  I put warm water in their kibble and the coconut oil just melts and I stir it around. I also give a fish oil tablet every other day...coconut oil everyday


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I put about a tbsp of coconut oil in their kibble  I put warm water in their kibble and the coconut oil just melts and I stir it around. I also give a fish oil tablet every other day...coconut oil everyday


Thanks Coach! :roll:


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Nice! :cheers: How, and how much do you administer each time? I only feed twice daily so maybe something like I.e. 1 Tbs coconut oil mixed into kibble for morning and 1 Tbs salmon oil mixed into kibble for the night meal? Every day?
> 
> Is it ok to buy just any old grocery brand salmon oil or coconut oil?


I prefer Kronch brand cold pressed salmon oil(you can find it on Amazon) for dogs/cats. It's not cheap, but I like it the best.

As for coconut oil, I like Trader Joe's unrefined(virgin) coconut oil. They go for $6-$7/jar last time I stocked up. Brand isn't important really, just make sure it's UNrefined. Walmart sells a good one too I don't remember the name at the moment.

I give 3 pumps(pump amount is determined by weight table on bottle) Kronch oil in the morning feed and 1 tbsp coconut oil in the night feed....everyday.

Dogs love the taste of coconut oil you can administer it straight from the spoon as a treat


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> I prefer Kronch brand cold pressed salmon oil(you can find it on Amazon) for dogs/cats. It's not cheap, but I like it the best.
> 
> As for coconut oil, I like Trader Joe's unrefined(virgin) coconut oil. They go for $6-$7/jar last time I stocked up. Brand isn't important really, just make sure it's UNrefined. Walmart sells a good one too I don't remember the name at the moment.
> 
> ...


Nice I get my groceries from TJ's and I know exactly what jar you're talking about :thumbsup: I think I will start her on the coconut oil 1x daily in her morning kibble. If she does well then I'll incorporate the salmon oil into her evening kibble.

Thanks for the info amigo! :cheers::roll:


----------

